# vr6 fuelnig set up help.



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

i would like to see or get some advise on fueling for a vr-t. 
im looking for around 550whp,
what i got so far.
034 fuel rail
630cc injectors
summit fuel cell

would one o44 pump be enough,with a-100 fpr n 2 filters 
what kind of pumps,filter,fpr r u guys running. thanks
pics of ur set up would be great
here's what i understand i think
where should i route the vent hose on top of the cell too.?








?


----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

anyone plz,. iam little new still to this, i am learning as i build. i would like the advise of someone else before i start buying parts, i could send the person who helps me some money by pay pal


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

2.0ljet said:


> i would like to see or get some advise on fueling for a vr-t.
> im looking for around 550whp,
> what i got so far.
> 034 fuel rail
> ...


1 044 is enough
630 cc injectors will be enough
fpr - determined by your ecu tune. my advice run a OBD2 pro maf tune from united motorsports with a stock 3bar fpr.
ditch the fuel cell and use an oem tank.

from your build thread i noticed you're rolling your car with no stubs in the wheel bearings. your wheel bearings will be toast as a result. you need to always have the end of the axle in the hub if there is weight on the hub.

:beer:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

you need to move FPR after the rail and the filter on the return is not needed.I would run straight 8an the whole way on the feed and then 6an on return.


----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

TBT-Syncro said:


> 1 044 is enough
> 630 cc injectors will be enough
> fpr - determined by your ecu tune. my advice run a OBD2 pro maf tune from united motorsports with a stock 3bar fpr.
> ditch the fuel cell and use an oem tank.
> ...


great thanks for the info, ive got the c2 motorsport pro maf set up, can use the stock tank anymore seeing the gas door is shaved, also i plan on racing the car so the cell is a keep.
n im aware of the hubs its still the old ones that r on there :thumbup:


----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

TIGninja said:


> you need to move FPR after the rail and the filter on the return is not needed.I would run straight 8an the whole way on the feed and then 6an on return.


yea i wanted to know that, it ok to have 2 different size hoses. n here's the final set up i think.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

2.0ljet said:


> yea i wanted to know that, it ok to have 2 different size hoses. n here's the final set up i think.


I would run 8an from the filter to the pump and pump to the rail as well.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Get lugtronic. Forget that pro MAF stuff.So much more capability for less money.


----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

TIGninja said:


> I would run 8an from the filter to the pump and pump to the rail as well.


n the return leave it -6?would that be ok.
to late for the lugtronic i already got my pro maf set up. got a good deal through chris at c2.
ill see how it goes, n maybe upgrade next year.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

2.0ljet said:


> n the return leave it -6?would that be ok.
> to late for the lugtronic i already got my pro maf set up. got a good deal through chris at c2.
> ill see how it goes, n maybe upgrade next year.


Yea 8an for feed and 6an for return.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> Get lugtronic. Forget that pro MAF stuff.So much more capability for less money.



Go Pro Maf all the way. Less $$ and you don't have to tune it:beer:

Got my chip on sale for $150
Lightly used 60# inj. $200
New Pro Maf $350

$700 plug and play


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

slcturbo said:


> Go Pro Maf all the way. Less $$ and you don't have to tune it:beer:
> 
> Got my chip on sale for $150
> Lightly used 60# inj. $200
> ...


More like you cant tune it.And if we are going to talk used parts then its the same price as standalone.


----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

TIGninja said:


> Yea 8an for feed and 6an for return.


thank you all for the good info.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

2.0ljet said:


> thank you all for the good info.


No problem. If you need any of these parts the place I work stocks everything you need because this is what we do.

http://www.fullblownmotorsports.net/


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

TIGninja said:


> More like you cant tune it.And if we are going to talk used parts then its the same price as standalone.


Lugtronic for $500? where, i'll buy it.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

TBT-Syncro said:


> Lugtronic for $500? where, i'll buy it.


They go cheap in the classifieds regularly. They are more expensive then the chip tunes,but they are waaaaay more capable. And when you factor in the amount of people who are never able to actually get their car to run right and no way to change it it looks like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

TIGninja said:


> No problem. If you need any of these parts the place I work stocks everything you need because this is what we do.
> 
> http://www.fullblownmotorsports.net/


 kool. ill be emailing u guys shortly.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

TIGninja said:


> They go cheap in the classifieds regularly. They are more expensive then the chip tunes,but they are waaaaay more capable. And when you factor in the amount of people who are never able to actually get their car to run right and no way to change it it looks like a pretty good deal to me.


95% of those people who cant get a chip tune to run right, dont have a chance in hell of getting a stand alone car to even come close to running right.

I can daily drive a 500Whp car that starts, idles, cruises, and drives better than factory with a pro-maf setup. I'd never suggest that stand alone is a better option than this for the majority of people who ask on here (consider that the OP asked where to mount his fpr, a stand alone car is going to cost him significantly more than a pro-maf car). If we were map based, the maf tunes would obviously not be as flexible as they are, and then of course, other options would be more viable.

:beer:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

TBT-Syncro said:


> 95% of those people who cant get a chip tune to run right, dont have a chance in hell of getting a stand alone car to even come close to running right.
> 
> I can daily drive a 500Whp car that starts, idles, cruises, and drives better than factory with a pro-maf setup. I'd never suggest that stand alone is a better option than this for the majority of people who ask on here (consider that the OP asked where to mount his fpr, a stand alone car is going to cost him significantly more than a pro-maf car). If we were map based, the maf tunes would obviously not be as flexible as they are, and then of course, other options would be more viable.
> 
> :beer:


50% of the people get lucky and the chip matches their setup well. the rest just wasted a bunch of money.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

It all comes down to this. Do you want to build your system around a chip or do you want to have the ability to build what you want?I know a few of you guys think this is the best thing since sliced bread but you dont know what else is out there.If you want any of the following now or in the future then your chip tune that costs almost as much as a standalone wont fit the bill.

1. other fuels besides pump gas
2. launch control
3.more boost
4. boost by gear
5. loose the diverter valve
6. run other types of coils other then stock

And those are just the ones off the top of my head.I know mine will control haldex water injection and many many other things like that.The price is not that much more so if your going to spend the money spend it once.

I choose standalone because its cheaper in the end because stock wont do it for what I needed (and I know how to tune my stock ecu for whatever I want).


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TBT-Syncro said:


> 95% of those people who cant get a chip tune to run right, dont have a chance in hell of getting a stand alone car to even come close to running right.
> 
> I can daily drive a 500Whp car that starts, idles, cruises, and drives better than factory with a pro-maf setup. I'd never suggest that stand alone is a better option than this for the majority of people who ask on here (consider that the OP asked where to mount his fpr, a stand alone car is going to cost him significantly more than a pro-maf car). If we were map based, the maf tunes would obviously not be as flexible as they are, and then of course, other options would be more viable.
> 
> :beer:


Well said.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> It all comes down to this. Do you want to build your system around a chip or do you want to have the ability to build what you want?I know a few of you guys think this is the best thing since sliced bread but you dont know what else is out there.If you want any of the following now or in the future then your chip tune that costs almost as much as a standalone wont fit the bill.
> 
> 1. other fuels besides pump gas
> 2. launch control
> ...


1)What you need = not what everyone else needs.

2) For the majority that don't know how to tune a car the threads "Anyone talked to or seen so and so (insert tuner)" become laughable.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

slcturbo said:


> 1)What you need = not what everyone else needs.
> 
> 2) For the majority that don't know how to tune a car the threads "Anyone talked to or seen so and so (insert tuner)" become laughable.


The vast majority dont need you to tell them what they need. What I am doing is giving them the info to decide what they actually need. Their choice may not be the same as yours. DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

lol i didnt want to start a debt on chips n standalone, i was going DTA but changed route after someone asking me for 1200$ to wrie it up:S i went pro maf for now to learn n see what its all about, i might be changing down the road. thanks again guys


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

2.0ljet said:


> lol i didnt want to start a debt on chips n standalone


It was destined to happen. 


That being said, TBT has a valid point.

"95% of those people who cant get a chip tune to run right, dont have a chance in hell of getting a stand alone car to even come close to running right."


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> It was destined to happen.
> 
> 
> That being said, TBT has a valid point.
> ...


Let not just assume everyone is one of those idiots.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

i believe you should run your filter after the 044 pump


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

vwmaniac16vr6 said:


> i believe you should run your filter after the 044 pump


Agree. I dont know why I missed that


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

TIGninja said:


> Let not just assume everyone is one of those idiots.


experience has taught me otherwise. :laugh:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

TBT-Syncro said:


> experience has taught me otherwise. :laugh:


These plug and play units have a tune in them that should easily get you to a place that can finish the tune. They come with all the hard parts done already and are just as easy to get rolling as a chip tune. I can also tell you that my haltech already had the library of motronic sensors and all I had to do was pick them from the menu and adjust the trigger angle and injector min pulse to get it drivable. If people are smart enough to wire in a radio and log on to most internet forums they can install a full wire in and get the car started.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

TIGninja said:


> Get lugtronic. Forget that pro MAF stuff.So much more capability for less money.





slcturbo said:


> Go Pro Maf all the way. Less $$ and you don't have to tune it:beer:
> 
> Got my chip on sale for $150
> Lightly used 60# inj. $200
> ...





TIGninja said:


> More like you cant tune it.And if we are going to talk used parts then its the same price as standalone.


Played out exactly like I thought it would as I was scrolling down the page

Tig suggesting standalone, slc stating its better to use chip tunes and tbt swinging from his


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Dave926 said:


> P
> 
> Tig suggesting standalone, slc stating its better to use chip tunes and tbt swinging from his


and you with zero contribution, just like always.

:beer:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> The vast majority dont need you to tell them what they need. What I am doing is giving them the info to decide what they actually need. Their choice may not be the same as yours. DEAL WITH IT!


You brought up standalone. I brought up chips. I'm giving them info just like you are.

I would read your own post. Last thread this discussion came up in you and 3-4 of your boys tried to discredit my opinion and threw some insults my way to boot.

Newsflash. Internet insults and petty bully/gang up tactics don't chase me away. Quite the contrary. :wave:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> Played out exactly like I thought it would as I was scrolling down the page
> 
> Tig suggesting standalone, slc stating its better to use chip tunes and tbt swinging from his


And you swingin from TIG. 

Only difference here is that I don't reduce the thread to petty bs/insults like you are doing here and did in the last one.

People can disagree without insulting each other. It's how most adults function.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> Let not just assume everyone is one of those idiots.


Ok. So start a thread and talk to the other 5% about how standalone is the only way to go for everyone


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

slcturbo said:


> Ok. So start a thread and talk to the other 5% about how standalone is the only way to go for everyone


Yea because every thread is about your stupid chip. Nobody cares about your chip and spacer. There is something waaaaay wrong with you where you have to argue in every thread I post in about your chip.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

TBT-Syncro said:


> and you with zero contribution, just like always.
> 
> :beer:


Right, I like how your build thread starts with dropping your car off at a shop. Please turn a wrench and learn something, or not buy a car already pre built.:thumbup: You made a half ass thread about batteries and your car is a bolt-on queen.



slcturbo said:


> And you swingin from TIG.
> 
> Only difference here is that I don't reduce the thread to petty bs/insults like you are doing here and did in the last one.
> 
> People can disagree without insulting each other. It's how most adults function.


I have no problem with pointing out the strengths and weakness's of each type of setup, but when you state after a chip and headspacer you can go out and enjoy life makes it seem as if everyone who runs standalone is wasting time. Thats where your ignorance in this statement causes so much controversy.

With the great utility of lugtronic and PnP harness's, I would consider them to the point of an OEM ecu that can be tuned.

Anyways to the OP, I would consider hardlines to the front of the car and then run some braided line, it will save some cost and be a little bit easier to deal with.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> Yea because every thread is about your stupid chip. Nobody cares about your chip and spacer. There is something waaaaay wrong with you where you have to argue in every thread I post in about your chip.


Who's arguing about anything? I've talked about my set up just like you talk about yours. Some people do care. I get IM's with setup questions all the time and I'm always happy to help:thumbup: For the people that don't, like you, that's cool too. Just move on. 

The difference is that you resort to insults when people don't agree with you. I've never called a person an idiot, moron, or stupid because they chose a different route than mine. You've called chip users those exact words or at least implied it.

Step down off the soap box. Not everyone needs over 600whp or wants to tune their own car. Chip tunes are working great for plenty that are more than intelligent enough to tune their own car. We chose not to. I'm getting my 2nd degree while your tuning your car. Does that make you smarter?

Really read your posts before you respond. You give your opinion pretty often around here. Act like an adult and give people the respect they deserve to give their opinion as well without you and your 2-3 buddies creating a gang up insult fest and trying to drown them out. It doesn't work. With me anyway


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

slcturbo said:


> Who's arguing about anything? I've talked about my set up just like you talk about yours. Some people do care. I get IM's with setup questions all the time and I'm always happy to help:thumbup: For the people that don't, like you, that's cool too. Just move on.
> 
> The difference is that you resort to insults when people don't agree with you. I've never called a person an idiot, moron, or stupid because they chose a different route than mine. You've called chip users those exact words or at least implied it.
> 
> ...


You are in every thread and you confront anyone who suggests that someone do something different then you did. Its getting old. And the Standalone VS chip debate has been moved out of this guys thread now. Its here instead.Unless you have something about fuel pumps or something then maybe you should refrain.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5194057-The-real-standalone-vs-PNP-thread.


----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

lol never thought this thread would start something like this.....lol good info i guess.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

2.0ljet said:


> lol never thought this thread would start something like this.....lol good info i guess.


Yea.LOL . Unfortunatly there are a few people here that get really upset when you suggest doing things in a different way then they have done it. With the fuel system your doing it looks more like your going further then the chip tune is really meant to do but you have already made the choice. I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

TIGninja said:


> Yea.LOL . Unfortunatly there are a few people here that get really upset when you suggest doing things in a different way then they have done it. With the fuel system your doing it looks more like your going further then the chip tune is really meant to do but you have already made the choice. I hope everything goes well for you.


yea i know im over killing a little, but i do plan on upgrading with in the years, bigger turbo, standalone, maybe awd, or rwd.:laugh:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> Get lugtronic. Forget that pro MAF stuff.So much more capability for less money.


Take your own advice bro. This is your post before I even posted in this thread. 

Someone recommended a "chip" and you pitched standalone. Do you know what a hypocrite is? You do the same thing in every thread that you just accused me of doing except 1) you do it first and 2) You include insults 

Grow up. State your opinion and move on.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> Yea.LOL . Unfortunatly there are a few people here that get really upset when you suggest doing things in a different way then they have done it. With the fuel system your doing it looks more like your going further then the chip tune is really meant to do but you have already made the choice. I hope everything goes well for you.



The person calling other people's choices "lazy, stupid, wrong" sounds like the one getting upset. 

Is someone paying you to stay on here all day and pitch standalone and try and argue people into agreeing with you? Why not just give your opinion and let other people give theirs?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

slcturbo said:


> Take your own advice bro. This is your post before I even posted in this thread.
> 
> Someone recommended a "chip" and you pitched standalone. Do you know what a hypocrite is? You do the same thing in every thread that you just accused me of doing except 1) you do it first and 2) You include insults
> 
> Grow up. State your opinion and move on.


If you dont have anything to contribute to the thread besides your leghumping then shut up. :facepalm:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> If you dont have anything to contribute to the thread besides your leghumping then shut up. :facepalm:


More insults:thumbdown:

Do you always get angry when someone voices an opinion that you don't agree with? That must be very frustrating for you

I did contribute. I think he should give Pro Maf a try.:beer:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> *stupid chip*


Wow that's pretty open minded and mature.

For $350 and 10min. an obd2 VR owner can install a "*stupid chip*" after installing a turbo setup, almost triple the whp of his car, and knock ~3 sec. off it's 1/4 mile time. 

Doesn't sound so *stupid* to me.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

What have you done to try to help this guy besides try to start an argument about your precious chip? Nothing. You do this in every thread. There is really something wrong with you dude.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

2/15 at 9:33 PM. I stated my opinion after you said forget pro maf go standalone.




slcturbo said:


> Go Pro Maf all the way. Less $$ and you don't have to tune it:beer:
> 
> Got my chip on sale for $150
> Lightly used 60# inj. $200
> ...


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

8 min. later you quoted my post directly. That's how arguments start sir. I didn't quote you. You quoted me. Fact > BS

If you don't want me to respond then don't address me directly. Pretty simple:thumbup:




TIGninja said:


> More like you cant tune it.And if we are going to talk used parts then its the same price as standalone.


----------



## 2.0ljet (Feb 18, 2005)

lol wow guys... 
all this for fueling options..:heart:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

2.0ljet said:


> lol wow guys...
> all this for fueling options..:heart:


My apologies my man. It's unfortunate, but the goal of these guys is to be so persistent and insulting that the other point of view goes away. People should be able to start threads/ask questions without having to deal with someone pushing their point of view. 

State your opinion, your results, your logic behind it and move on. Not everyone is going to agree:beer:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Standalone! The enemy! Dun dun dun! :laugh:

There really is something wrong with you :laugh:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow 19min. after my post. That's a record. You are usually 2-5min.

Standalone isn't the enemy. It just isn't for everyone. I've never called it stupid as you have called chip tunes stupid. Are chips your enemy? 

The personal attacks, ie. somethings wrong with me, insults etc. are doing nothing for you. It's not having the desired effect and it's taking away from your credibility with anyone that has over a 12yr. old's state of mind. 

Just stick to FI.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

slcturbo said:


> Wow 19min. after my post. That's a record. You are usually 2-5min.
> 
> Standalone isn't the enemy. It just isn't for everyone. I've never called it stupid as you have called chip tunes stupid. Are chips your enemy?
> 
> ...


Thank god we have slcturbo to save us from the evil standalone :laugh:

The truth is your in here tying to decide for everyone that its not for them when you dont have a clue about standalone. The only thing you actually know is the BS that has been pounded into your head by this forum and what you have. Standalone would probably be your best money spent at this point to go faster but you are to ignorant to see beyond your opinion.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Why don't you guys take the back n forth to PM? :thumbup:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Why don't you guys take the back n forth to PM? :thumbup:


Good point. Instead of responding I'll just continue to report his posts to mods.

Spending 24 hrs. a day on an internet forum and starting an argument and insulting anyone who disagrees with you is simply BS and should not be tolerated.:thumbdown:

"Don't feed the trolls. Report their posts and move on"- well said.:beer:


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

OP seems to have made a decision, and people can't stop arguing, so this thread is done.


----------

